

Announce Day - YC W12 Applicants Chat on Wompt - abtinf
http://wompt.com/chat/yc#

======
simonw
W12 applicants: remember, your participation in YC isn't something you
necessarily want to publicise straight away. Announcing you are YC funded is a
press story in its own right (here's our story from when we announced our YC
participation: <http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/31/lanyrd/> ) - you should hold
on to the story until the right moment.

Just something to bear in mind.

~~~
Shenglong
It's easy to be overwhelmed by excitement. I'm sure everyone will appreciate
the reminder.

------
plamb
Also having issues; after logging in through google no people appear and I
can't type in the chat box; tried twitter and got some sort of socket error
after hitting 'sign in'.

~~~
SoftwarePatent
Using twitter gave me a socket error, Google worked.

------
patrickod
I logged into my Facebook account to participate in the chat and now the site
refuses to function. Anyone else having a similar problem?

~~~
abtinf
Thats odd. I would clear cookies and then try a different auth method.

------
Achshar
so exactly when are we getting our emails? or will the list be published
online?

~~~
psionic7
Also do they email the whole team?

~~~
Achshar
AFAIK, no. just the main contact..

